# The sat nav in my 2012 Comanche



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Out of interest and, given that it hasn't worked since we bought the MH, can anyone advise if it is a just a normal sat nav or one that actually can be programmed with the dimensions of the vehicle?


As we are considering getting one of the ones that can be programmed, the latter would be a bonus!


Mind you sods law would suggest that fitting a sat nav to a large vehicle that could have the vehicle dimensions pumped into it would be way too sensible an idea....


TIA


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

The sat-nav in our 2012 Autotrail Delaware (now traded in) was excellent after a few early problems and having eventually got used to it.
It could be set for different vehicle types and different sorts of routes.
I had ours set as a bus and had the routing set to 'easy' (or something similar) which tended to keep you on main roads where possible.
It was based on the IGO system I think.
Like all sat-nags it could be daft at times but mostly it seemed quite sensible.

Richard.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

We too have an Autotrail Comanche, which has the Autotrail Naviextra Sat Nav integrated system installed as standard. The original unit failed after 3 months but was immediately replaced by Autotrail and the replacement has worked perfectly well ever since. Similar to Landyman I to set the vehicle status to "bus" and apart from the odd silly routing, which I guess all Sat Navs have now and again it takes us wherever we need to go including all of Europe and will also show a considerable range of POI too.

The unit integrates the SATNAV / TV / Radio / Auxiliary [music] / Hands free telephone / Satellite TV

My only complaint is the unit does not have traffic or speed camera information so I must admit to having my faithful old Tom Tom keeping an eye on those matters as we travel.

Is there any reason why your installed Sat Nav cant be repaired / replaced as it seems a tragic waste of a facility.

Ian


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks both


Sorry I didn't make it clear: we are having the nav repaired (hopefully). I have to take the MH to a specialist and if they cant fix it on site, they will remove the head not and send that off for work.


If its as good as you folks say, I'll give it a good go and then hopefully save £300:grin2:


Best think of another Xmas pressie just in case:smile2:


Cheers again


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

There was a problem with the cable to the GPS receiver becoming detached. It certainly happened on ours and quite a few others I think.
If the unit isn't 'seeing' the satellite it could be just a matter of removing the unit from the dash and feeling down the back for a disconnected cable. I had to do that to ours while we waited to load onto a ferry at Dover on our first trip.

Like DBSS we had our unit replaced under warranty for a newer version that worked very well.

Richard.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Not sure of the year of your van but our late 2013 Mohawk had the built in double din unit 

Well known as a complete piece of junk - not what I heard - its what I think

Although the verbal warnings telling me "you are over the speed limit" was quite useful but seemed could not be turned off even if you weren't using the satnav


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine hasn't worked from day 1 when I got it. It wont accept a 'touch' on the touch screen so I cant comment on the functionality as I haven't used it yet.


I have it booked in a week Friday and if it cant be sorted then, it'll get taken out for repair


2012 model btw


Cheers


Graham:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Well we took the MH to an AutoTrail dealer near Worcester - Edwards Motors - great service from Ron Campbell there btw - and he has diagnosed that the head unit is fine and it is the sat nav removable card/chip that requires repair or replacement.


He is writing to my dealer to advise of this. I do hope that they then 'man up' and do the right thing without demur! Preferably I want a new chip tbh however in my dealings to date it has been like pushing a pea up hill with my nose trying to get good service out of them:frown2:


I'll get there one day:smile2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

New chip has arrived:smile2: and appears to have loaded. All I need is some test drives now...


One thing: I didn't seem to have the option of entering "Bus" as a my vehicle so to eliminate small roads etc. Can anyone in the know advise?


The Help function referred to it but the section I pressed Help on, didn't give me the Vehicle option!


ta


Graham:smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Have you activated the destination board and stuck on the 'press once to stop' and 'do not talk to the driver whilst in motion' signs.

Glad you got your satnav working again.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

err...no:surprise:

Best have another look I guess:smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

From memory the 'bus' setting was buried in the menus somewhere. It did take a bit of finding but as we traded the AutoTrail a while ago I can't go and look. 
Keep digging around and you will find it. 

Richard.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks:smile2:

I found an area in there where the Help function referred to the ability to enter vehicle type however when out of that Help section, there was no option.

The tight gits have sent me the same older version of the maps as well...I was hoping to score a newer version off them:grin2:

I need to have another play and give it a proper road test tbh

Graham:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I had another play and found the Bus setting but it looks as though that needs to be reset on each journey (unless anyone can advise differently?).

Also it seems to do the rather annoying thing of having the pointer going down the screen when pootling along; and then it changes to going up the screen (which we would prefer) when in/near other roads/towns etc

It also doesn't appear to have eastern Europe mapping which we would want as we are planning a trip over to Poland/Czech Republic next summer. I have emailed Auto-trail regarding that and upgrading the maps to more recent ones (and also to see if I can get a manual for it too).



Graham:smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The map should be viewable in different modes.
3D, 2D in direction of travel, and 2D north always up.

If you choose north always up then the pointer displays relative to that. So if you were travelling East then the pointer would be facing the right of the satnav screen, if you were going south then the pointer would be pointing to the bottom of the screen.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for that :smile2:

So if I choose either of the other options it should have the pointer permanently pointing up the screen should it?

It would be my preference tbh...

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes.....?I've got my fingers crossed! &#55357;&#56851;


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

GMJ said:


> I had another play and found the Bus setting but it looks as though that needs to be reset on each journey (unless anyone can advise differently?).


I never had to change the 'Bus' setting on our old AutoTrail.
Once set it stayed set.

I must say it took me ages to get the hang of the system but once I got used to it I thought it was great. I quite miss not having it on our new van.

I'm sure you will get it sorted in time.

Richard.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

I too use the Bus setting on a permanent basis but as far as I can tell it just gives a realistic ETA unless I am missing a trick somewhere!

Ian


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks folks

I'll keep playing with it and with hindsight probably upgrade it to this years maps. Then after giving them a decent go I'll make a decision on a standalone device.

I'm inclined to get the standalone anyway due to the positioning of the screen and the fact that we always carry a spare anyway (just in case). We have a map book but Mrs GMJ isn't too hot with the old map reading 'on the hoof' so to speak

Cheers

Graham:smile2:


----------

